# JD M - re-route exhaust?



## johnny19 (7 mo ago)

Recently acquired a nice John Deere M, starts up runs great - I plan to use it exclusively for field mowing and maybe moving firewood around in Winter. So far, I've found that after a few hours of mowing I'm kinda tired of breathing that exhaust.......so I'm thinking what would be the best way to re-route so it either points straight down, or even better would be a tailpipe that's actually behind the operator's seat. Anyone have any experience with this, I'd love to hear! Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Johnny, welcome to the forum.

Attached below are parts diagrams for the John Deere M vertical and horizontal exhaust. They don't list individual items, which probably means they are no longer available.





__





Loading…






partscatalog.deere.com


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Attached below are about a dozen M's listed in salvage. You might get lucky and find one with horizontal exhaust. 




__





Loading…






www.tractorhouse.com





A muffler shop may be able to build you a horizontal exhaust.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The simplest solution is to install a longer vertical exhaust pipe to vent the exhaust higher, over your head. With this arrangement you have to be careful working under tree limbs so you don't bend the vertical exhaust pipe.


----------



## johnny19 (7 mo ago)

Thanks so much BigT! I need to mow around a lot of trees with branches that already hit me in the face  so the horizontal is the best option! Will follow up on your information, many thanks again!
John


----------

